# Pumpkin Guts



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I know that canned pumpkin is ok to feed dogs. So as I was carving my pumpkin just a few minutes ago with Molson sitting patiently beside me, hoping that something will fall his way, I was wondering if pumpkin seeds are ok for them? 

With the remaining guts, I was thinking of freezing them in little baggies to feed with his meals every so often, or use the bigger, crunchier chunks as treats. I read on here that pumpkin helps with loose stools, but if his are normal, is it still ok to feed it to him?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Nature's Variety uses pumpkin seeds in some of their foods.

This is their definition of pumpkin seeds off their website:
Pumpkinseeds are a natural source of beneficial fiber, protein, and other trace nutrients. Seeds, such as pumpkinseeds, are rich in vitamins, minerals, and linoleic acid, making them one of the densest sources of nutrition available


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I give Pippa a supplement called "Feed Sentials for K9" which is a supplement for raw/BARF fed dogs. It contains ground pumpkin seeds among other things.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I hope so b/c Finn was chowing down on the "guts" and pumpkin seeds earlier this evening.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ground raw pumpkin seeds are a great natural dewormer too, planning on using them here for that...

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent, Molson will be getting lots of gooey pumpkin treats tomorrow!


----------

